# Are video games a waste of time?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Are video games a waste of time? Yes, possibly, but aren't they just as a waste of time as watching sports, reading a book, studying, or tv? We don't consider reading a book a waste of time even though it is essentially the same thing. Do you think these things distract you from 'real life', or just stigmatized that way? Where is the fine line between obsession and healthy moderation of these activities? Any input is welcome...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Time you enjoy wasting, is not wasted."


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Well yes video games are a waste of time but like you said so are other activites like tv watching. When you read its assumed that you aquire some form of knowledge that you can apply to the real world or that can enrich you life in some form. Sometimes its just good to learn certain things you didn't know before even if their is no benefit to your external world. So I wouldn't say that is a waste of time.

The line is drawn when emotions get in the way of the real world. I will say to myself "this is the last match win or lose" and then ill lose or get tea bagged or some stupid thing will happen and I get mad and have to play until things go my way. A 5 min game can turn into an overnighter for me and then i'm upset the next day cause I didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Just about anything can be viewed as a waste of time depending on your goals and outlook on life.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> "Time you enjoy wasting, is not wasted."


I think this is pretty much true. I suppose some people would rather play video games than learn a trade. I've always been the type to feel pretty down if I occupy too much of my time on video games, tv, w/e; something else comes up that steers me away from it. Well, that's the hope at least...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

rweezer36 said:


> In theory this sounds like great advice, but in practice it influences a bunch of people to knit crappy, itchy sweaters that nobody wants.


Good point. Or they end up reading Harry Potter or some other useless book. They won't be tackling any Kant or Dostoevsky.

Few people have the willpower to pursue the higher pleasures in life. What usually happens is they end up working their lives away (50 -80 hours a week) to buy sh-t that won't enrich their minds or souls at all. Moreover, they'll hardly have any time to fiddle with their nice car, relax in their nice home, and enjoy the boat they get to use twice a year. I suppose they could go to some high brow party, but that's probably a waste of time unless you're able to meet people in high places, on your journey to a higher socio economic status.

But, that's it, isn't it? If you're not on a path to a higher social status or economic status, then people will consider your time wasted. If you spend too much time learning in books, you end up wasting your time if you don't use it to reach a higher social and economic status. And if your not rasing your kids to attain high socio economic statuses in the furture, then you're failing as a parent.

However, if you're doing something that doesn't improve one's socio economic status, like playing video games, watching television, movies, and so on, then you're wasting your time.

What's a waste of time really ? I mean, Everything is a waste of time when you're dead. A corpse has no use of any of those things except to maybe rot in them.

Warning: I typed this while I was on ambien. Hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Any entertainment is by definition a waste of time. You may learn valuable things from movies, novels or video games, but they're still entertainment, something to occupy our free time. That's why we shouldn't worry too much about wasting our time on these things, but I think that also means that there should be a limit to how much time we devote to entertainment.

I used to play a lot of video games, but recently I decided that, from now on, video games should nearly always be just a distraction, not the main activity of the day. I personally have a couple more important things in my life, things I might call hobbies, and if I find myself having to choose, entertainment - movies, books, video games, whatever - will have to wait.


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Videogames are a bit of a time trap no question but let's be realistic, how many of other recreational pursuits do we engage in that have no direct intellectual or vocational profit? Pubs, bars, television, music, gambling, cinema, casual internet usage... the list goes on.

You can't use any of the abovementioned activities as a legitimate reason for stalling personal betterment unless they constitute an addiction - which is another story entirely.

It comes down to this, if you want to play videogames, then play them, if not then don't.


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the bias when it comes to this type of discussion.

When you compare a person playing a role playing video game, to one watching tv, to one reading a book, generally people will say the one reading the book is making the best use of his time.

All 3 people are being immersed in a story.

All 3 people are enjoying themselves.

All 3 people are idle.

But for some reason reading a book is "better". 

Now, if I have to judge one of the categories I'd say TV is the most pathetic. You're thrown advertisements, pathetic stereotypes, and nonfactual information (like the corrupt History Channel crap I've been seeing on the rare occasion that I watch TV.)


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

You can't constantly be working.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I personally don't see the difference between reading for pleasure and playing video games for pleasure. I guess you might get more out of the book if you were reading in a "literary" manner, but most people I know who read for pleasure don't really do that. I do that, but I'm a known dork/English major.

If video games feel like a time waster, they probably are. For me, video games are a pleasant diversion for a couple of hours. However, I start to feel lazy and gross if play them for hours (days, weeks...) on end.

I used to be wild for pokemon (I know, I know) and I hated that it tracked your hours.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Not a waste of time and it builds up energy. Some games can be very tense and puzzling with difficult traps to get out of and it frustrates me. There are games when they work me up, I fail and have to start all over again. Other than that I enjoy working things out and it fills the afternoon.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Catty said:


> Not a waste of time and it builds up energy. Some games can be very tense and puzzling with difficult traps to get out of and it frustrates me. There are games when they work me up, I fail and have to start all over again. Other than that I enjoy working things out and it fills the afternoon.


Good point. Some games help kids and young adults develop problem solving skills and hand eye.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Video games always capture me whenever I fall into a state of procrastination. Yes, I could curl up with a good book to educate me and build up my vocabulary, but no. I play Grand Theft Auto instead. Do I learn anything? I'm not even going to answer that.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I've read some crappy uninteresting books. And I've played truly entertaining and at time inspiring video games. I don't believe in generalizing. 

I wonder if someone who holed up in their house reading books all day to the level of obsession would be given the same slander.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure, video games are a waste of time. But then lots of things are a waste of time, and usually money as well. I picked up some ammo last week so I'm prepared to go to the range and waste time firing my .357.

I personally have never played any video game. Maybe if I tried it I might like it, but then I'd have to buy a really fast computer to do it, because this machine sure wasn't made for it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No, they create a lot of cool jobs and keep people entertained. Like anything else, they can become harmful for your health if you do it too much, though.

I always enjoyed games. I makes me laugh when people who watch 3 hours of tv per day tell me to stop wasting time playing video games.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Video games are only a waste of time when you let your own child starve to death:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8551122.stm

If you enjoy games but are still able to keep other responsibilities and have balance then they are not a waste of time.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

rumjungle said:


> Video games are only a waste of time when you let your own child starve to death:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8551122.stm
> 
> If you enjoy games but are still able to keep other responsibilities and have balance then they are not a waste of time.


Well, that would be more like an addiction; some type of mental problem.

Video games are a leisure activity--at least, that's what it should be for most people. It's no different than going to the movies, watching TV, listening to music, or reading a novel. It's supposed to be the opposite of work.

Personally, I play video games because there's nothing good on TV. The stories, the artwork, the interaction, and decision making in games all stimulate me positively. TV is just too boring for me these days--particularly dramas, sitcoms, reality tv, and those "american idol" type contests.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Adding my opinion would just be like rekindling the burnt out fire - oops I just gave it! 

Heheh... I read that article. Stuff like that is no longer surprising, sadly, the sense of disgust never goes away.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

They help with hand-eye coordination and eyesight, they're good for us. =P lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I love video games, im a hardcore gamer. They help me escape into a different world with lots of fun and adventure  lol
personal favorites: God of War and GTA

video games are much better than TV


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Sure, video games are a waste of time. But then lots of things are a waste of time, and usually money as well.


Exactly. It is all about balance.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think they're fine in moderation. But too much of anything is probably not good for you.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It's all subjective depending on who you ask.

To me, working is a waste of time. I think it sucks that we have to spend 40 hours a week at work slaving our life away. Even longer when you factor in commute times.

Anything you do for enjoyment is not a waste of time. Don't let workaholics try to tell you otherwise.


----------



## Adym (Jan 1, 2010)

As someone who plays 30+ hours a week on gaming ( Addicted! ) I can say they are a complete waste of time, But so long as they rid me of boredom I continue to play them, Plus on the odd occasion something good eventually happens because of them.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No more than TV and da' net. At least you're forming new neural connections and increasing your hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think it was for me. That and the Commodore 64 caused me to develop such an incredible skill that if ONLY I could do the art, my 'completed yet collecting dust as a result' MMORPG would be making me good money. Sure as hell more fun than all this crap out these days. @[email protected] I see such as art, really, like people doing paintings in the distant past; all for entertainment in the end.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Video games might not be as glamorous as gambling, hardcore drinking, or watching criminals being eaten alive by lions in the Colosseum, but they're definitely one of humanity's most innocuous time-wasters.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

No & especially NO at an older age. Keeps the brain active.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with them, our society worships hedonism and pure pleasure seeking. video games are just one outlet for that.

Or it wrong to seek other activities besides slaving away at a job, drinking non-stop at a bar, and having promiscuous sex?


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

From an evolutionary perspective, anything that doesn't help you survive/create life is a waste of time. I think.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Doc Rice said:


> From an evolutionary perspective, anything that doesn't help you survive/create life is a waste of time. I think.


Well then evolution is stupid, lol


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Well then evolution is stupid, lol


Hahaha. Maybe you're right.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Everything in moderation. I play Facebook games, like Farmville. They're social, yet not, not intimidating, and give me some fun; fun is what I need.:b


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I never get a sense of fulfillment after playing video games. I always feel worse afterward, like I'm wasting my youth/life away. That's the way it was in my teen years anyways. I wasted much of my high school years on the computer when I could have been out socializing. 

But it's OK if you don't take it too seriously. Just remember to sustain balance in your life.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> You can't constantly be working.


Oh do I wish the sole purpose of advancing civilization is to maximize the hedonistic lifestyle.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

alex999 said:


> I never get a sense of fulfillment after playing video games. I always feel worse afterward, like I'm wasting my youth/life away. That's the way it was in my teen years anyways. I wasted much of my high school years on the computer when I could have been out socializing.


That's how I feel about them. Even if I'm just wasting time checking websites, I usually learn a few things. You play a game, beat it, then what? Its a lot of effort for nothing in return. Other time wasting activities like Internet and television don't require any effort on your part and you get as little out of them as you put in. I don't understand playing a video game about golf or pressing buttons on a guitar-shaped controller when you could just perform those activities in real life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> "Time you enjoy wasting, is not wasted."


^This.



Futures said:


> It's all subjective depending on who you ask.
> 
> To me, working is a waste of time. I think it sucks that we have to spend 40 hours a week at work slaving our life away. Even longer when you factor in commute times.
> 
> Anything you do for enjoyment is not a waste of time. Don't let workaholics try to tell you otherwise.


^This too.

Whether time spent doing something is a "waste" or not is entirely subjective, as Futures said. I rarely consider playing video games a waste of time, except when I use them as merely a distraction while I'm procrastinating doing something more important, like schoolwork.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

bwidger85 said:


> Are video games a waste of time? Yes, possibly, but aren't they just as a waste of time as watching sports, reading a book, studying, or tv?


I suppose it depends on what you want to achieve with each activity. I don't play video games, so can't compare directly but when you read a book you use your own imagination to form images based on what you're reading. With a video game (I assume), and with watching TV, you're accepting the images that are fed to you. Books help you to pick up ideas/arguments, develop your own ideas/arguments, expand your vocabulary and your ability to express yourself.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I think they are to a point. I mean after you spend all those hours playing what do you really have to show for it? I mean sure you enjoy it, but it really is that just a time wasting activity. Time is better spend doing something productive. I.e painting , playing music , excercising.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> Are video games a waste of time? Yes, possibly, but aren't they just as a waste of time as watching sports, reading a book, studying, or tv? We don't consider reading a book a waste of time even though it is essentially the same thing.


I hear more talk like, OH my goodness how dare anyone over 20 be playing video games like a little kid, how immature!

I don't really get it. Maybe it is because I'm one of those people, but don't many people of all ages play games of one kind or another? It could be crokinole, card games, crossword puzzles, word search, Monopoly, Scrabble... What's the big deal about video games? There are many different kinds and styles of video games nowadays, and some of them require thought or skill, haha. And you can play a lot of them with other people if that's a problem

I mean, I don't know, maybe it has something to do with the relatively recent appearance of video games.

Yeah, I think books, learning etc are in a different category from these, but TV is acceptable for pretty much anyone, and I don't see a vast difference between TV and video games either.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Amelia said:


> Books help you to pick up ideas/arguments, develop your own ideas/arguments, expand your vocabulary and your ability to express yourself.


Yeah, I can agree with that. Some video games, however, especially with online connections, provide the same experiences, but more so in a direction that isn't so philosophical. So yeah, you have a good point.


----------



## dano415 (Apr 29, 2012)

*I threw my games away--and it was liberating*

1. I just deleted a first person shooter game.
2. I couldn't stop playing it.
3. I needed to delete it.
4. I was getting headaches from the game.
5. My blood pressure went up while playing.
6. Deleting it felt great, but everyone is different.
7. Anxiety disorders will get better as you age; there's hope.
8. My Anxiety significantly effected my life.
9. I considered suicide.
10. Hang in there--an aging brain will help with some of the debilitating 
symptoms of Anxiety.
11. My heart goes out to anyone who has experienced this hell.
12. MD's and drug companies need to stop exploiting their line of revenue.
(Yes--I'm more than a little bit dissatisfied in the manor Panic attacks, and 
GAD are treated. Most of you don't need counseling. In fact--the people
I know who have the condition are some of the most honest, loyal, intelligent
people I have ever come across. A lot of it is genetic. When you're in 
your twenties; take a break every once and a while. I thought I was Superman,
but realized I was venerable to this horrid disorder.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Time is all the moments you spend in your life just doing whatever you do. If you're doing stuff you like, then it's not wasted time. It would have gone by anyway... I try to do as many fun things as I can. Do I have anything to show for it when I'm done? No... But did I enjoy it? Yes. So SUCCESS!!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hell no. Don't let anyone tell you it is.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

No they're not a waste of time if you enjoy playing them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as they do not take over your life like they have for some (WoW comes to mind) then they are usually great.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Saying that, addiction to video games is part of the reason why I have no friends right now. :blank


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

reading a book is way more productive and beneficial. reading exercises the mind. in my opinion video games are a waste of time..


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

No more of a waste than watching television/movies. If you enjoy it who cares? I only play them casually myself, no time. Always have fun with it though


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

No they are not! I play them frequently!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

They are entertainment so you can view it as: Is too much time spent on entertainment a waste? I used to play video games a lot but I don't play any at all at this moment and haven't for months. I may go back in the future but I fealt they weren't good for me. If you're playing games that require a lot of time like WoW it's too easy to put your head down, get absorbed in and look up and it's 2 months later. 

It doesn't really help problems. Sometimes escape is good but not to that level. I'd rather do something productive, learn some history, do an online course, learn a foreign language - which I did start doing. That's not a judgement on anyone else. For me personally I'd rather do something productive. I suppose this is more applicable to excessive gaming.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't _everything_ technically a waste of time?

Video games can also help you "exercise the mind" and "pick up ideas"... just because a lot of people only like to pick up popcorn games like Call of Duty or casualware like one of 80 zillion dancing games doesn't mean it's all like that...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Absolutely not. A distraction maybe, but in the end anything and everything that you choose to invest your time in will have it's benefits. To say that a book or T.V. or exercise or anything else has more rewards is closed minded. Although the benefits may come in different flavors and some might be harder to taste than others you are still eating something.

Society will tend to tell you that it is simply because gaming doesn't tend to help society.
Too much of anything can kill you though.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nothing is a waste of time as long as you get some kind of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd much rather be wasting my time playing video games than sit here and listen to joyless people that say I should be miserable and work all the time just to benefit them instead of enjoying my life.

And to those who say video games can not stimulate your mind, try playing a puzzle game. Try to play an RPG. Most of the games I play involve some sort of creative thinking and working with the mechanics of the game to create your own unique strategies. Do you think that doesn't involve any kind of creative thinking, both on the part of the game developer and the player? I've even played games with stories that got me close to crying, which is saying something.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Isn't that the point? To kill time? Just don't kill too much of it because before you know it you will look up and realize a year, 5 years, 10 years have passed by, that you're no longer a kid and all you have accomplished is top status on WOW.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess its relative to what you'd be doing with your time otherwise


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I've wasted a lot of time on games in the past, I haven't had a working console in about a year and a half now though and at first I thought I would miss it but really it just made me do more with my life you know.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

For me personally, video games are not a time "waster" to me. I don't think my time is wasted by video games because it's what I enjoy doing.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

If books and video games are a waste of time then I wasted about 3/4 of my life so far.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I find myself enjoying a 90 minute to 2 hour movie, a tv series or a good book a lot more than I do a lengthy video game these days. I don't have the attention span for video games anymore. You'd think that you'd get more patient as you get older. But free time is at a premium as you get older. I'm unemployed right now but I start my new job in 3 weeks so I want to enjoy my summer as much as possible right now (and since I don't like "hanging out" and social activities, enjoying my summer is basically watching tv, movies, anime and reading). So the last thing I want to do is waste my precious free time on stuff that is not that enjoyable. 

When I was younger, I used to love RPGs and adventure games. But lets face it, a 40+ hour RPG or puzzle-heavy adventure game wears out its welcome very quickly and is mostly just padding. You could condense the basic gist of a RPG or puzzle-adventure game down to 10 hours or less. A lot of people point out that they prefer lengthy games because of the $-per-entertainment hour value. But quality of entertainment matters too. Chances are if you have a job, a 40+ hour RPG is going to feel more like a waste of time to you than enjoyable. Yes 40+ hours for $60 or less is good value for your money. But to a working person, 40+ hours is a lot of free time to be burning on one thing. I would much rather spend $8/month on Netflix and enjoy a whole bunch of movies and tv shows spread across many entertainment hours that month. Rather than limit myself to a 40+ hour video game in order to get value for my money. You have to really enjoy that one thing to invest that kind of time into that. And in my experience, it's not like that. Lengthy video games tend to be padded with a lot of filler.

With the advent of smartphone/tablet gaming (Apple App Store and Google Play games) and those games being priced cheaply, there are alternatives out there to the standard $60 game model (or $30-40 if it's a handheld console video game). Shorter spurt games that don't wear out their welcome as much. But a lot cheaper too. A lot of gamers would be outraged at having to pay $60 for a game that ends in 10 hours or less. So I get why hardcore gamers (the 20% of gamers who buy 80% of the games) demand lengthier games and the industry is moving towards that direction. It's not a direction I'm particularly keen on. I prefer the direction that smartphone/tablet gaming is going in instead. The gaming industry predicted this shift ages ago before it even happened (that gamers who are not that serious about gaming are going to stop buying game consoles and just buy games for their smartphone/tablet instead). That's why they put smaller, cheap downloadable games on Steam, Xbox Live, Playstation Network and Nintendo's network ages ago.


----------

